# Warner Robins demon comes under fire



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2010)

What's up with this?



> A pastor says he wants Warner Robins High School to rid itself of its demon mascot.
> 
> Pastor Donald Crosby of Kingdom Builders Church of Jesus Christ has been collecting petition signatures from those who agree that the school his son will soon attend should dump the horned, pitchfork-wielding mascot. He says a pitchfork-wielding mascot sends the wrong message to teens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominic (Jul 29, 2010)

Complete silliness


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 29, 2010)

Depends if the pitchfork is real or not,LOL


----------



## Diogenes (Jul 30, 2010)

I put in a protest against the US flag, because I looked through a telescope once, and I’ll be darned if I saw a single star that has even a passing resemblance to the ‘stars’ they sewed into that flag.

It is just plain fraud.  Fraud I tell you!  And how many children grow up with that image?  We’re subtly manipulating an entire generation with a false image, and it needs to be stopped!

Why are the so-called ‘stars’ on our flag not all shaped like an icon of Jesus instead?  Were the stars themselves not made by God?  Would this small act not lead our children to the correct way of thinking?  Brainwashing our youth into believing that a star has five distinct points is a deliberate act of disinformation.  Why not depict the star with three points, representing the holy trinity?  

Just makes me sick, that anyone would dare wield a symbol that defies my own thoughts . . .


----------



## Roberson (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, all the kids are in love with vampires these days anyway.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 30, 2010)

Ham, why don't you ever post anything on the very real atrocities commited by everyone's favorite religion, Islam?
You have sunk pretty low to post nonsense such as this.


----------



## Diogenes (Jul 30, 2010)

I think his point is pretty obvious --  when the hyper-sensitive policing of innocent symbols becomes news, then we’re all in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 30, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> I think his point is pretty obvious --  when the hyper-sensitive policing of innocent symbols becomes news, then we’re all in a bit of trouble.



It will pass, I remember years ago when the same thing happened at Bremen (Blue Devils); someone makes some noise; then after a few weeks it dies down.


----------



## jason4445 (Jul 30, 2010)

Really it probably is  a good idea, nothing Fundamentalist Christians who worship the Prince of Peace like to do than fight, and a cartoon image of the devil is one of the best - it can't fight back.

Also it is a great idea to revive a other wise aging congregation with new members.  Around here the little "back in the country "True" this and that churches are closing their doors cause of dwindling membership and the resulting lack of finances.

That is why "one saved always saved" came about.  In the early 1800's where you have particularly in the south traveling tent preachers going from town to town realized the tenant of Christianity, that Jesus will save you but you have to keep on the straight and narrow if you want to go to heaven, just was not bringing in the worshipers, but if they preached that once you are saved you are going to heaven from that point on no matter what else you did was needed to bring them in by great numbers.  

It did what their type of Christianity is suppose to do, make everyone feel good and in this case it makes them feel great to fight against a hapless cartoon character.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 30, 2010)

this guy is like the jones guy in florida...just another fame hore trying to make a name for himself.


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 30, 2010)

ridiculous


----------



## marknga (Jul 30, 2010)

Not worthy of the media attention. 

Mark
WRHS Demon Class of 1978


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 30, 2010)

"Pastor Donald Crosby of Kingdom Builders Church of Jesus Christ has been collecting petition signatures from those who agree that the school his son will soon attend should dump the horned, pitchfork-wielding mascot. He says a pitchfork-wielding mascot sends the wrong message to teens."

Makes me think of Underwood Deviled Ham, hoop cheese wedges and Saltine crackers.

Man, I sure miss my Grandpa.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 30, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> "Pastor Donald Crosby of Kingdom Builders Church of Jesus Christ has been collecting petition signatures from those who agree that the school his son will soon attend should dump the horned, pitchfork-wielding mascot. He says a pitchfork-wielding mascot sends the wrong message to teens."
> 
> Makes me think of Underwood Deviled Ham, hoop cheese wedges and Saltine crackers.
> 
> Man, I sure miss my Grandpa.



Yea that ol Underwood Deviled Ham devil has stuck me with his fork more than once.  usually its when I have been fishing in the sun too long and whip him out from under the seat in the truck and eat him with crackers and pickeled eggs....heartburn city! (but is still good)..


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 30, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Yea that ol Underwood Deviled Ham devil has stuck me with his fork more than once.  usually its when I have been fishing in the sun too long and whip him out from under the seat in the truck and eat him with crackers and pickeled eggs....heartburn city! (but is still good)..



I've got some in the cabinet right now


----------



## possum steak (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess we better start hating the Duke Blue Devils since a blue flame is hotter than a red flame.

Complete silliness.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 30, 2010)

Really, though, All of the evil things happening in the world right now largely because of Islam, and Christian-haters have to pick THIS to report on?! 
Anything to mock Christianity............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> What's up with this?


 
Over in the Political Forum we call folks like him a moonbat..


----------



## earl (Jul 30, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Really, though, All of the evil things happening in the world right now largely because of Islam, and Christian-haters have to pick THIS to report on?!
> Anything to mock Christianity............



Since the Muslims seem to have put a fair size wad in your panties , why don't you take that job ? I'll even point you in the right direction. Google religious news .


----------



## Roberson (Jul 30, 2010)

earl said:


> Since the Muslims seem to have put a fair size wad in your panties , why don't you take that job ? I'll even point you in the right direction. Google religious news .



I knew it. no real answer, earl?


----------



## possum steak (Jul 30, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Really, though, All of the evil things happening in the world right now largely because of Islam, and Christian-haters have to pick THIS to report on?!
> *Anything to mock Christianity*............



Let them pick on ya, in fact I think it was Paul who said count it joy to suffer for Christ's sake. They are only fulfilling what the word said they would do. 

As easily as they can mock Christians, I could do the same to atheists, but that's not my intention sooooo I just let them be.

In the mean time, here's a little stick figure funny I did on Microsoft paint:


----------



## earl (Jul 30, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I knew it. no real answer, earl?



An answer to what  ? The ''Muslim problem '' ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 30, 2010)

possum steak said:


> Let them pick on ya, in fact I think it was Paul who said count it joy to suffer for Christ's sake. They are only fulfilling what the word said they would do.
> 
> As easily as they can mock Christians, I could do the same to atheists, but that's not my intention sooooo I just let them be.
> 
> In the mean time, here's a little stick figure funny I did on Microsoft paint:




Those little stick figures are a lesson to all us pushy Christians.

.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 31, 2010)

possum steak said:


> Let them pick on ya, in fact I think it was Paul who said count it joy to suffer for Christ's sake. They are only fulfilling what the word said they would do.
> 
> As easily as they can mock Christians, I could do the same to atheists, but that's not my intention sooooo I just let them be.
> 
> In the mean time, here's a little stick figure funny I did on Microsoft paint:


Man, I love it!


----------



## Roberson (Jul 31, 2010)

earl said:


> An answer to what  ? The ''Muslim problem '' ?



No, earl, the answer to why athiests would focus on something so petty while there are TERRORISTS of another religion who would like nothing more than to see America's and the rest of the civilized world's demise.


NEWS ALERT!! NEWS ALERT!!  THE IGNORANT CHRISTIANS ARE AT IT AGAIN!!  PREACHER SAYS DEMON MASCOT WRONG MESSAGE TO KIDS!! CAN YOU BELEIVE THE INTOLERANCE?! HOW OUTDATED! HOW TERRIBLE  FOR THE KIDS!!


meanwhile, in other news, Islamic terrorists blew up part of a neighborhood today, killing 28 and wounding over 100........


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 31, 2010)

Local news always has bearing on local people.


----------



## earl (Jul 31, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> No, earl, the answer to why athiests would focus on something so petty while there are TERRORISTS of another religion who would like nothing more than to see America's and the rest of the civilized world's demise.
> 
> 
> NEWS ALERT!! NEWS ALERT!!  THE IGNORANT CHRISTIANS ARE AT IT AGAIN!!  PREACHER SAYS DEMON MASCOT WRONG MESSAGE TO KIDS!! CAN YOU BELEIVE THE INTOLERANCE?! HOW OUTDATED! HOW TERRIBLE  FOR THE KIDS!!
> ...





You are pretty quick to label people as atheists when it suits your reasoning . How do you determine that the reporter, editor, and publisher are atheists ? Do you know them ? Have you called to ask why they published this ? I think more than likely  , you just FEEL it .


----------



## Roberson (Aug 1, 2010)

earl said:


> You are pretty quick to label people as atheists when it suits your reasoning . How do you determine that the reporter, editor, and publisher are atheists ? Do you know them ? Have you called to ask why they published this ? I think more than likely  , you just FEEL it .



No earl, i just feel that ham is, based on his posts.
The people at the newspaper are just doing their job, and I guess in Warner Robbins news is gettin' scarce


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 1, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> Really it probably is  a good idea, nothing Fundamentalist Christians who worship the Prince of Peace like to do than fight, and a cartoon image of the devil is one of the best - it can't fight back.
> 
> Also it is a great idea to revive a other wise aging congregation with new members.  Around here the little "back in the country "True" this and that churches are closing their doors cause of dwindling membership and the resulting lack of finances.
> 
> ...



Bull!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the most bizarre meandoring thread over in this forum..


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 1, 2010)

I think most of you would believe that Demonic activity is real and has real profound consquences in people's lives....I will sign the petition.  When we moved to Warner Robins 9 years ago, the WR elementary school's mascot was the Imp....a little demon in training.  I would not purchase a home in an area that would cause my kids would to go to either school.  Call me crazy if you must, but I have seen too many real effects from these things to call it "innocent" or "silliness".  Our teens are battling for their enternal destiny every day in a Godless public school system...and having a red-eyed demon overlooking the WRHS campus is just another evidence of the spiritual battle aimed to destroy our teens, either by accident or on purpose.  I know HAM is just stirring the pot and probably doesn't care, but Christians have compromised enough...and see where it has gotten us.  I am through compromising!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 1, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> You have sunk pretty low to post nonsense such as this.



I thought it was pretty funny.  Everyone else seems to feel the same way.  

Avoid lighthearted happenings in the future and stick to 100% serious topics from now on?   Is that what you want from me?


----------



## emtguy (Aug 1, 2010)

i think its stupid...lot more to worry about than a mascot. I think if it bothered God that much he could take care of it without ny help.

This preacher needs to call a 5 a.m prayer every morning  before work at his church, once he sees that only 5 out of 50 may show up more than once THEN he will have something to worry about.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is the most bizarre meandoring thread over in this forum..



 Believe me, it can meander even further....when Bremen and Bowdon play football you have competiting devils; the blue devils vs the red devils....not only that, but both start with the letter B...Finally, and I'm sure this was the first thing everyone noticed, both Bremen and Bowdon have six letters....if Bremen and Bowdon play football on a friday night and the band from Temple plays at halftime (yes Temple also has six letters; no one can think it is a coincideance)...you have 666 (numbers of letters in each school).....And if the winner of the game goes on to play Manchester....(hopefully someone knows the answer)...well?


----------



## marknga (Aug 2, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> I think most of you would believe that Demonic activity is real and has real profound consquences in people's lives....I will sign the petition.  When we moved to Warner Robins 9 years ago, the WR elementary school's mascot was the Imp....a little demon in training.  I would not purchase a home in an area that would cause my kids would to go to either school.  Call me crazy if you must, but I have seen too many real effects from these things to call it "innocent" or "silliness".  Our teens are battling for their enternal destiny every day in a Godless public school system...and having a red-eyed demon overlooking the WRHS campus is just another evidence of the spiritual battle aimed to destroy our teens, either by accident or on purpose.  I know HAM is just stirring the pot and probably doesn't care, but Christians have compromised enough...and see where it has gotten us.  I am through compromising!!



It was the middle school, Rumble Jr High that was the "imps". Rumble was across the street from WRHS, now it is WRHS 9th grade academy.

To each his own but to believe that a mascot can have an effect on a person is outrageous. I've lived in WR for 50 years and graduated from the evil cauldron that is known as WRHS and I don't think I've seen anybody converted to the dark side because of a mascot.

To give a symbol that much power would make me think one is weak.


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 2, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> I think most of you would believe that Demonic activity is real and has real profound consquences in people's lives....I will sign the petition.  When we moved to Warner Robins 9 years ago, the WR elementary school's mascot was the Imp....a little demon in training.  I would not purchase a home in an area that would cause my kids would to go to either school.  Call me crazy if you must, but I have seen too many real effects from these things to call it "innocent" or "silliness".  Our teens are battling for their enternal destiny every day in a Godless public school system...and having a red-eyed demon overlooking the WRHS campus is just another evidence of the spiritual battle aimed to destroy our teens, either by accident or on purpose.  I know HAM is just stirring the pot and probably doesn't care, but Christians have compromised enough...and see where it has gotten us.  I am through compromising!!



I was going to highlight a few points out of this but decided not to, the whole thing is just.......wow!!!

I'm not going to say anything negative about your life, you run that how you want to. But all I am going to say is thank you "Sweet baby Jesus" I am not your child. If you think mascot for high schools will have an effect on kids, a mascot that was created to honor a fighter squadron in WW2. If you think that will destroy our kids and their "Spiritual Battle" then again Thank you " Sweet baby Jesus"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Our mascot in high school was a comet. It's a dang wonder that I didn't turn out to be an astrology loving cosmic moonbat..


----------



## earl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have Trojans on one side and Longhorns on the other. My boys were condoms instead of cowtippers .


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 2, 2010)

earl said:


> We have Trojans on one side and Longhorns on the other. My boys were condoms instead of cowtippers .




hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## farmasis (Aug 2, 2010)

If'n he starts messin with devil's food cake..we will have a problem.

I can't believe the mixed reaction from Christians about this.

My thoughts on it summed up...

1) God knows if you are worshipping a true demon.

2) Brings negative attention from the unchurched toward the church.

3) Why not fight the true demons? Is this the hill the pastor chooses to die on? Really?


----------



## Tim L (Aug 2, 2010)

earl said:


> We have Trojans on one side and Longhorns on the other. My boys were condoms instead of cowtippers .



Now if you want a sho nuff scary high school mascot, it's the Caro Syrupmakers down in south Georgia...I bet that thing looks like that big ol pitcher of kool aid that used to run through brick walls on commercials and shout it's time for kool aid....yep..


----------



## redlevel (Aug 2, 2010)

possum steak said:


> I guess we better start hating the Duke Blue Devils since a blue flame is hotter than a red flame.
> 
> Complete silliness.



How 'bout them Wake Forest "Demon Deacons"?

Baptist school, too!


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is the most bizarre meandoring thread over in this forum..



I think the OP might have went to Northside High...


----------



## gtparts (Aug 2, 2010)

farmasis said:


> If'n he starts messin with devil's food cake..we will have a problem.
> 
> I can't believe the mixed reaction from Christians about this.
> 
> ...



Farmasis, your post has my vote. This silly tilting at windmills only brings derision to Christ's bride and Christ himself. Just another example of misdirected effort and wasted energy. People who can't recognize the fact that shooting themselves in the foot on such worthless activities takes away from the basic work of spreading the Gospel, are not understanding the purpose of their calling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Farmasis, your post has my vote. This silly tilting at windmills only brings derision to Christ's bride and Christ himself. Just another example of misdirected effort and wasted energy. People who can't recognize the fact that shooting themselves in the foot on such worthless activities takes away from the basic work of spreading the Gospel, are not understanding the purpose of their calling.


 
I whole heartedly agree, and if there's one thing I know about, it is the topic of tilting at windmills...


----------



## Roberson (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a friend who went to the Theology school at Duke........ the Blue Devils!!

Ham, what I was saying is that the only posts you ever type seem to mock or discredit Christianity.  Why? why not be an equal oppurtunist and pick on Islam, Bhuddists, Hindus, etc.?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I had a friend who went to the Theology school at Duke........ the Blue Devils!!
> 
> Ham, what I was saying is that the only posts you ever type seem to mock or discredit Christianity. Why? why not be an equal oppurtunist and pick on Islam, Bhuddists, Hindus, etc.?


 
I fail to see where the topic of the thread is picking on Christians.. I am as perplexed as he is over this incongruous behavior.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I fail to see where the topic of the thread is picking on Christians.. I am as perplexed as he is over this incongruous behavior.



why don't you check out nearly all of his posts?
If you don't see a pattern, you might wanna get some glasses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> why don't you check out nearly all of his posts?
> If you don't see a pattern, you might wanna get some glasses.


 
I prefer instead to address his topics, not him. It makes for a much more cogent debate. Otherwise, if I tire of a members ramblings I merely take advantage of the ignore feature.


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I prefer instead to address his topics, not him. It makes for a much more cogent debate. Otherwise, if I tire of a members ramblings I merely take advantage of the ignore feature.



This is why he is the "Most Intresting Man in the World"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2010)

It might not be a bad idea to be askeered of the powerful influences of high school mascots. Ours was a "mountaineer" with a moonshine jug and a rifle, and durn if I didn't turn out to be a hillbilly with a moonshine jug and several rifles. I never had a chance, the mascot got me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> It might not be a bad idea to be askeered of the powerful influences of high school mascots. Ours was a "mountaineer" with a moonshine jug and a rifle, and durn if I didn't turn out to be a hillbilly with a moonshine jug and several rifles. I never had a chance, the mascot got me.


 
Are you certain it was the mascot and not demographic influences??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2010)

Naw, all my relatives, neighbors, and schoolmates were sophisticated, well-cultured continental types.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 2, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, all my relatives, neighbors, and schoolmates were sophisticated, well-cultured continental types.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 2, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I had a friend who went to the Theology school at Duke........ the Blue Devils!!



That's pretty funny actually.  



Gatorcountry said:


> Ham, what I was saying is that the only posts you ever type seem to mock or discredit Christianity.  Why?



It's what I see in the news.  This OP is a good example.

Otherwise, I didn't have the Koran or Book of Mormon or Hindu Digest imposed on me in my youth.  That's why I don't ponder many things about those belief systems.

Furthermore, if I find a story about a beautiful Muslim in a bikini who mentions in an interview how she loves people of other faiths and has family members who are not Muslim....isn't that something of an intriguing topic? 

At any rate, thanks for reading.



Gatorcountry said:


> why not be an equal oppurtunist and pick on Islam, Bhuddists, Hindus, etc.?



You got it homey.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/liq_wYFkMoU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/liq_wYFkMoU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> You got it homey.
> 
> <EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/liq_wYFkMoU&hl=en_US&fs=1 allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

Oldstick said:


> I think the OP might have went to Northside High...



No but I'm familiar with the rivalry in that town.  It's definitely famous.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I fail to see where the topic of the thread is picking on Christians.. I am as perplexed as he is over this incongruous behavior.



Not to mention....if I'm picking on Christians with my OP then there are plenty of Christians picking on Christians in this thread.


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 3, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> I was going to highlight a few points out of this but decided not to, the whole thing is just.......wow!!!
> 
> I'm not going to say anything negative about your life, you run that how you want to. But all I am going to say is thank you "Sweet baby Jesus" I am not your child. If you think mascot for high schools will have an effect on kids, a mascot that was created to honor a fighter squadron in WW2. If you think that will destroy our kids and their "Spiritual Battle" then again Thank you " Sweet baby Jesus"



I invite you to "high-light" as needed....I have taken my stand so feel free to take yours.  If you knew how bad demonic activity can get, you might think differently.  My kids did quite well at Houston County High School.  I am not ashamed of taking a firm stand and doing whatever I can in my sphere of influence to keep the door totally shut on demonic strongholds in my family and will likewise advocate the same in the community where I live.....highlight away!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> I invite you to "high-light" as needed....I have taken my stand so feel free to take yours.  If you knew how bad demonic activity can get, you might think differently.  My kids did quite well at Houston County High School.  I am not ashamed of taking a firm stand and doing whatever I can in my sphere of influence to keep the door totally shut on demonic strongholds in my family and will likewise advocate the same in the community where I live.....highlight away!!



How about the fact that the mascot was chosen to honor a fighter squadron instead of Satan?  Does that hold any significance for you?


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 3, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> I think most of you would believe that Demonic activity is real and has real profound consquences in people's lives....I will sign the petition. When we moved to Warner Robins 9 years ago, the WR elementary school's mascot was the Imp....a little demon in training.  I would not purchase a home in an area that would cause my kids would to go to either school.  Call me crazy if you must, but I have seen too many real effects from these things to call it "innocent" or "silliness".  Our teens are battling for their enternal destiny every day in a Godless public school system...and having a red-eyed demon overlooking the WRHS campus is just another evidence of the spiritual battle aimed to destroy our teens, either by accident or on purpose.  I know HAM is just stirring the pot and probably doesn't care, but Christians have compromised enough...and see where it has gotten us.  I am through compromising!!





creation's_cause said:


> I invite you to "high-light" as needed....I have taken my stand so feel free to take yours.  If you knew how bad demonic activity can get, you might think differently.  My kids did quite well at Houston County High School.  I am not ashamed of taking a firm stand and doing whatever I can in my sphere of influence to keep the door totally shut on demonic strongholds in my family and will likewise advocate the same in the community where I live.....highlight away!!




There you go!!

As for your second post, do you perform exorcisms?? If so, how many have you done? 

What is a demonic stronghold, in your definition. Looking at a good looking woman? Drinking beer, smoking cigs and cigars? What makes you think that a high school mascot, again to show honor to a WWII fighter Squadron, has a Demonic eye watching over them.


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 3, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How about the fact that the mascot was chosen to honor a fighter squadron instead of Satan?  Does that hold any significance for you?



The reference to honoring a fighter squadron may have lost some of it's emphasis over the years, if true.  I have never heard reference to this...some proof would be nice.  The truth is in the application however.  I have seen zero  aviation related "honor symbols" associated with the "mascot".  How about a fighter aircraft with nose art or something....never seen it....I kind of have some doubt if the said association has exsisted anytime recently....but there is a very good likeness of a red-eyed demon towering 30'or so over the campus with electric red eyes.  Having said I would sign the petition and I would, I do believe this is something the student body and possibly the school board should best determine.  Besides most people in WR probably would vote for evil over good anyway....kind of like the vote today in NYC concerning the $100M dollar mosque very near ground zero....more examples of Christians compromising....let's hope revival will slow the onslaught of compromise and that those things we choose to given honor to, actually work to bring about the HONOR we seek.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> The reference to honoring a fighter squadron may have lost some of it's emphasis over the years, if true.


 
Unbelievable. First off, degenerate demon possesed kids at a heathen high school don't attain such lofty goals as being the school that has taken the State Football Championships three different years. They obviously have a high standard there.

And as to the "if true" remark, outside of being located in Air Force base town, google is your friend. Hero's, everyone of them, and were I a student in that school I would consider it an honor to carry that tag.

http://www.demons7th.com/


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 3, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> There you go!!
> 
> As for your second post, do you perform exorcisms?? If so, how many have you done?
> 
> What is a demonic stronghold, in your definition. Looking at a good looking woman? Drinking beer, smoking cigs and cigars? What makes you think that a high school mascot, again to show honor to a WWII fighter Squadron, has a Demonic eye watching over them.



A very close friend of mine from another state was brought up as young child in a Satanic covenant.  She was layed upon a satanic alter, sexually molested in their worship on a regular basis, turned over to Satin as an offering to him....maybe you get the picture....this happens a lot more often than most people think....believe me, it is nothing to honor or mess around with.  Yes, I might have a much more serious approach to the subject than most, perhaps all here, but the battle is against principalities and I don't want to give the adversary any chance to devour the unsuspecting.


----------



## earl (Aug 3, 2010)

Brian Ruff says he researched the mascot’s history. He said the Air Force paid to have the high school built and the mascot was chosen to honor  the 7th fighter squadron the “Screamin’ Demons” which came to Robins Air Force Base for repairs. Warner Robins High School adopted the mascot when it opened in 1946.-------------------------------------------------blogs.ajc.com/get-schooled-blog/2010/07/29/is-it-worth-screaming-over-a-demon-mascot-isnt-demons-better-than-the-chipmunks/?cxntfid=blogs_get_schooled_blog


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> A very close friend of mine from another state was brought up as young child in a Satanic covenant. She was layed upon a satanic alter, sexually molested in their worship on a regular basis, turned over to Satin as an offering to him....maybe you get the picture....this happens a lot more often than most people think....believe me, it is nothing to honor or mess around with. Yes, I might have a much more serious approach to the subject than most, perhaps all here, but the battle is against principalities and I don't want to give the adversary any chance to devour the unsuspecting.


 
There are just so many errors here I don't know where to begin. I'll just state that anyone that can't discern the difference between a Satanic Cult (Coven's are witch's, covenants are something entirely different) and a High School with an honorably represented mascot obviously needs to spend more time in the books and less time with their head in the sand.


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 3, 2010)

earl said:


> Brian Ruff says he researched the mascot’s history. He said the Air Force paid to have the high school built and the mascot was chosen to honor  the 7th fighter squadron the “Screamin’ Demons” which came to Robins Air Force Base for repairs. Warner Robins High School adopted the mascot when it opened in 1946.-------------------------------------------------blogs.ajc.com/get-schooled-blog/2010/07/29/is-it-worth-screaming-over-a-demon-mascot-isnt-demons-better-than-the-chipmunks/?cxntfid=blogs_get_schooled_blog



Good information and sounds like there is some legitimate history involved.  Wonder how many of the students know of it?  Maybe they do....I have attended many events, football games included and have never heard any of the associated history?  You rock Earl...thanks.

MC:  You are the man....even the wise can become as fools though, so you might want to tread lightly....I understand you disagree...I hear you loud and clear....obviously there can be no respectful disagreement with many of the "intellectuals" on here...probably why soo many have come and GONE over the past months....I can take your insults...in fact I serve so you can make them....so congrats for exercising your rights!!!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll simply take Elizabeth Hurley as my demonic mascot.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> The reference to honoring a fighter squadron may have lost some of it's emphasis over the years,_ if true_.



It's in the original post, which is a direct quote from the article I linked in the original post.  I always cite so that there's no time wasted in debating veracity of my posts.


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 3, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> There you go!!
> 
> As for your second post, do you perform exorcisms?? If so, how many have you done?
> 
> What is a demonic stronghold, in your definition. Looking at a good looking woman? Drinking beer, smoking cigs and cigars? What makes you think that a high school mascot, again to show honor to a WWII fighter Squadron, has a Demonic eye watching over them.



Not sure if you really wanted an answer...but I will assume your questions are genuine until you prove otherwise...sorry, but after all the beatings I have taken for simply stating I would sign a petition asking that WRHS consider the implications of the "Demon"mascot and consider changing it, my mood is somewhat suspicious.

No, I have never witnessed or been involved in an exorcism.

I would consider demonic strongholds influences over a community and to a lesser extent, to individuals.  Community problems as a result of many men viewing pornagraphy, or the mulitiple deaths in a community due to drunk driving, the corporate problems created by many addictions to drugs, sex, child porn and the like.  So yes, depending on the level of involvment, some of the things you mentioned could be considered demonic strongholds.  Especially if you are un-saved and do not have an indwelling of the Holy Spirit in your life.  I.E. you freely commit the things you talked about with no remorse for their consequences and no acknowledgment of those things being sinful.  Fair enough?


----------



## Tim L (Aug 4, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> I'll simply take Elizabeth Hurley as my demonic mascot.



Hmmm....I see what you mean, that one deserves further study.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 4, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's pretty funny actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would prefer Lowrider, homey


----------

